# Tipping coming to uber in Q3



## Anonydriver (Feb 7, 2017)

Just gave a Uber employee a ride in SF. The pax saw my tip box and commented on it which sparked the conversation. He says it will be here by November and that it is currently under development. "Its a 3rd quarter project we are working on currently..."


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Video evidence or it didn't happen.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

If they cant create a tip function by November, then how they gonna make flyin' cars by 2020?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Have you been deactivated for soliciting tips yet?



Anonydriver said:


> Just gave a Uber employee a ride in SF. The pax saw my tip box and commented on it which sparked the conversation. He says it will be here by November and that it is currently under development. "Its a 3rd quarter project we are working on currently..."


The funny thing is, the tipping option was created long ago and was used for UberCAB. Its not a new concept for them, rather them just turning it on.



OPTIONCB said:


> If they cant create a tip function by November, then how they gonna make flyin' cars by 2020?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

The pressure is on to them. If they are forced to put a tipping option in NY they will have to do it everywhere.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

By the way, a uber employee told me when Uber eats first came to town that a tipping option would be added for eats." I mentioned somewhere on this forum at the time . Of course, I didn't want to believe it until it came true.

Anyhow, if Travis K was in your car and said tipping is coming in the 3rd quarter, then I would believe it.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I heard they already have it designed and set up and just haven't rolled it out.
Bunch of scammers.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trebor said:


> By the way, a uber employee told me when Uber eats first came to town that a tipping option would be added for eats." I mentioned somewhere on this forum at the time . Of course, I didn't want to believe it until it came true.
> 
> Anyhow, if Travis K was in your car and said tipping is coming in the 3rd quarter, then I would believe it.


Hence why I take my square reader with me on deliveries now


----------

